# I'm as new as they come



## danolan (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm very new. This is actually the third forum thread I've created in my life. The first was on another haunt forum, the second was on my own company's website's forum (my web guy usually handles it).

Full disclosure: I design show control software. I'm not here to sell (my sales people do that), I'm here because several of my customers recommended that I get more familiar with the haunt community.

Part of my background is designing software for the entertainment industry, including motion/lighting control in the film industry. I started doing my own DMX-based show control software to do haunts in my front yard and at my kid's schools. It eventually grew into a business.

Two years ago I started playing with pneumatics for my front yard. I'm now hooked, though I can only do simple stuff (I'm a programmer, not a mechanic!)

I'm excited to be in the community. I hope I can contribute something.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum, glad to have you Dan!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We'd love to see pics/videos of your stuff.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you'll have a lot to contribute.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome - enjoy your stay!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Danolan! Another tech guy to help us...excellent!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to Haunt Forum.
Sounds like you also need to get to know the X-mas community there are forums for that too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome new as they come, from old as they get!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

